# Help Kelly



## erika hearon (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there, 
I was wondering if we could swop email addresses so you could tell me if I am over coding. Please. my email address is erika_hearon@hotmail.com


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry as I stated I just do not have the time right now to go over the Outcome exams. There was a lull for a few weeks when I had a lot of extra free time. Now I am swamped with projects and on timed deadlines.


----------



## erika hearon (Sep 9, 2008)

oh ok thanks... I didn't get that thread till now ; (


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 9, 2008)

I truly am a softie. I am sending you an e-mail with my private contact info. I will look over your exam for you. I know I had told you previously I would help you.  I will not go back on my word.

Kelly


----------

